# cable adapater hookup problems



## Sevendustdur (Jan 19, 2010)

This might not be the right forum for this, but I couldn't find one on here for monitors, so I figured home theater was close. Basically, my CRT tv just died on me, so I'm trying to hook up my xbox 360 to my monitor. It's an older 360, so there's no hdmi port, and my monitor is a 22 inch lcd MAG innovision (don't know model number or anything) with 2 VGA inputs (both used, I have 2 computers) and a dvi-d input (unused). Unfortunately, practically nothing anywhere is dvi-d, it's all dvi-i, so i'm having a hard time finding what I'm looking for. Does anyone know how I can adapt the RGB component output from the 360 to dvi-d to go on my monitor?


----------

